# Re-introducing myself



## BabyBlondex

My names Hannah and Im mummy to 6 year old Layla and 3 year old George!

I used this site religiously while pregnant with my 2 babies and I just remembered my log in details &#128584;&#128514;

Im not sure where I fit in on this site at the moment so Im starting with a big Hello &#128513;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Hannah and welcome back! :)


----------



## bdb84

Welcome back! :wave:


----------



## ClairAye

Welcome back! Your name seems familiar to me. :)


----------



## BabyBlondex

Thank you girls! Yes I remember you all its funny how names stick with you &#128514; how is everyone doing? Im currently on my 3rd 12hr night shift in a row and I am dead right now &#128553;


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome back Hannah <3


----------



## BabyBlondex

Thank you wobbles &#128536;


----------



## BabyBlondex

Hi girls Ive put a post on the NTNP page of something Ive tried to ignore but I could really use your advice! Any chance of popping over and giving me your thoughts saves me writing it out again on here &#128522;&#128149;


----------

